# NEw Kid on The Block



## TeeM4242 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone! Just signed on and Im eager to finally get involved with a solid blog. Im 24 turning 25 in a month and been lifting since I was 16. PLayed football and baseball in high school and went on to play baseball in college a few years before injuring myself . Pitcher, labrum issues  . 

Now Ive taken lifting as my main sport and hobby and Ive put on some great gains naturally. Very happy with my physique but always can be even better! 

Im 187 lbs. not sure my exact bodyfat but its in the 8-10% range. 5'11. 

This is just a little intro Im going to post a thread about my first cycle plan so if anyone wants to add any input I would be very appreciative. Thanks!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for introducing yourself BEFORE asking cycle advice.
You'll find plenty of help in the AAS forum.

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome aboard bro


Warrior


----------



## sneedham (Feb 22, 2014)

I see you did a little reading before your first post...Good man. Best of luck and enjoy this forum it is top notch....


----------



## Dannie (Feb 22, 2014)

Decent stats, welcome to the forum.
Lots of good sources and knowledgeable memebers.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeeM4242 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone. looking forward to what this site has to offer


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

